# eth0 started while it is not activated in rc-config [SOLVED]

## HomeUser

After the last "emerge -uD world" (ok some time ago, the one with modular xorg that took some time to make him work)

my ethernet interface is started. net.eth0 is desactivated with rc-config.

This slows down the startup waiting for an IP address via DHCP  if my router is off, and if my router is on it opens the internet connection. I like to open that connection myself with a script at the moment I need the internet.

There where some issues with rc-config after the update. I don't remember them exacly but I had to activate/desactivate some services by hand. I hope I took the rigth ones.

From the messages log I understand the network goes up after filesystems are mounted:

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost ReiserFS: hda11: checking transaction log (hda11)

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost ReiserFS: hda11: Using r5 hash to sort names

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost NTFS volume version 3.1.

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost NTFS volume version 3.1.

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost Adding 506008k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506008k

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost eth0: link down

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Sep  3 14:40:05 localhost eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Sep  3 14:40:10 localhost cron[5773]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

This is the output of rc-status

localhost ruiker # rc-status boot

Runlevel: boot

 keymaps                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 clock                                                                                                             [ started  ]

 localmount                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 consolefont                                                                                                       [ started  ]

 modules                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 hostname                                                                                                          [ started  ]

 net.lo                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 urandom                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 checkroot                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 numlock                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 rmnologin                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 bootmisc                                                                                                          [ started  ]

 checkfs                                                                                                           [ started  ]

localhost ruiker # rc-status default

Runlevel: default

 xdm                                                                                                               [ started  ]

 clock                                                                                                             [ started  ]

 local                                                                                                             [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 iptables                                                                                                          [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 cpudyn                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 numlock                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 alsasound                                                                                                         [ started  ]

I didn't find any script in /etc/init that calls net.eth0. Has anybody an idea?Last edited by HomeUser on Thu Sep 07, 2006 10:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dalek

Would iptables pull in the network?  There is also a coldplug/hotplug option somewhere too.  It may sense that the cable is connected and fire it up then too.  Weird though.  You have a ghost in that rig?    :Laughing: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## phorn

if a script set to start on boot depends on "net" then it may try to start one of the ethernet devices as part of the script, if none are available.

----------

## dalek

Another thing I just thought of, folding needs the network so if you run that, it will start eth0 too.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## HomeUser

Thanks for the reply's.

I see a hotplug script in /etc/init.d, but it is not activated. But no ghost is visible  :Smile: .

I don't know if this is enough but I tried grep  eth0 /etc/init.d/*. Only lines of net.lo and net.eth0 showed up.

I also tried stopping net.eth0 and iptables. Then restarted iptables. net.eth0 was not up. The same with net.lo.

As far as I know, I don't use folding.

The lines in /var/log/messages seems to look a little bit different by system startup and by the start of the init.d script. Perhaps it is another script that launches the network at startup. At startup the DHCP message appears on the screen, but not in the message log.

From todays startup:

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost PREFETCH window: d7f00000-f7efffff

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost NET: Registered protocol family 2

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost TCP reno registered

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O].

...

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost GSI 16 sharing vector 0xA9 and IRQ 16

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:12.0, from 11 to 0

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfdf00000, 00:0e:a6:7b:d2:75, IRQ 16.

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 01e1 Link 41e1.

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost netconsole: not configured, aborting

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

...

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost #0: VIA 8237 with ALC655 at 0xe400, irq 19

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost ip_conntrack version 2.4 (2044 buckets, 16352 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost TCP bic registered

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost Initializing IPsec netlink socket

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost NET: Registered protocol family 1

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost NET: Registered protocol family 10

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost NET: Registered protocol family 17

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost NET: Registered protocol family 15

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

...

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost NTFS volume version 3.1.

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost Adding 506008k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506008k

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Sep  4 20:12:06 localhost eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Sep  4 20:12:11 localhost cron[5823]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Sep  4 20:12:29 localhost kde(pam_unix)[5525]: session opened for user...

Stopping by hand

Sep  4 20:24:24 localhost dhcpcd[4417]: terminating on signal 15

Starting by hand

Sep  4 20:25:05 localhost eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Sep  4 20:25:05 localhost rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

Sep  4 20:25:05 localhost dhcpcd[7097]: MAC address = 00:0e:a6:7b:d2:75

Sep  4 20:25:05 localhost dhcpcd[7097]: verified 192.168.1.64 address is not in use

Sep  4 20:25:05 localhost dhcpcd[7097]: your IP address = 192.168.1.64

Sep  4 20:25:16 localhost eth0: no IPv6 routers present

I think I did compile a new version of the kernel after the update too. Perhaps I selected a different kernel option.Last edited by HomeUser on Wed Sep 06, 2006 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dalek

Well, I have stared at this a while now and I have no clue what is making it start.  I see where it does but no reason for it that I can see.

Maybe someone else has a clue???

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## UberLord

Search the forum for coldplug and/or hotplug

----------

## dalek

That is what I was thinking too.  He posted that it is not enabled though.  It's not being started anyway.  Could that still be it?  It is all I can think of for sure.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## josephdrivein

I have exaclty the same problem after switching from 2006.0 to 2006.1

hotplug is installed but not started:

```
localhost rrrr# /etc/init.d/hotplug stop

 * WARNING:  hotplug has not yet been started.

localhost rrrr # rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

             anacron |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

               cupsd |      default

                 gpm |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

```

----------

## djf_jeff

Just edit your /etc/conf.d/rc and change the line

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES=""
```

to

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"
```

It prevents network from starting. If you want to permit net.eth1 from starting while disabling net.eth0, you can specify

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"
```

----------

## HomeUser

Great, thanks, that works. I did put 

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth*"

in /etc/conf.d/rc.

josephdrivein, shall I put  [SOLVED] in the subject line?

----------

## sonicbhoc

Excelent, I was just about to make a new topic about this one. Good thing I looked before I lept!

----------

## josephdrivein

 *HomeUser wrote:*   

> Great, thanks, that works. I did put 
> 
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth*"
> 
> in /etc/conf.d/rc.
> ...

 

Sure, sorry I didn't notice it before. Sure you van add it, that solved it.

Thanks for help,

jdv

----------

